# Umlaute in einer .properties-Datei



## richardkrieger (18. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

habe ein Problem mit Umlauten. Habe in Eclipse alles auf UTF-8 umgestellt. Mein System ist Linux - Fedora Core 4. Also sollte es von Betriebsystemseite alles OK sein.

Habe extra eine Klasse zum Testen geschrieben:

```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
import java.util.Locale;
import java.util.PropertyResourceBundle;
import java.util.ResourceBundle;
// import java.util.MissingResourceException;

public class TestClass {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Locale.setDefault(new Locale("de","DE"));
		String dialogname="ÄäÖöÜü MSG_INFO";
//		String rohsatz="ÄäÖöÜü Mitteilung";
		ResourceBundle bundle=PropertyResourceBundle.getBundle("lang.lang");
		String rohsatz=bundle.getString("CH_AFT_RESTART");
		JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, rohsatz, dialogname, JOptionPane.INFORMATION_MESSAGE);
	}
}
```

dialogname wird richtig dargestellt
wenn ich rohsatz direkt eingebe(auskommentierte Zeile) ist alles OK
wenn rohsatz aus der ResourceBundle ausgelesen wird erscheint immer "A" gefolgt von irgendeinem Zeichen.

habe schon versucht alles über byte[] abzuwickeln. In dem Fall kam ein Buchstaben- und Zahlensalat und überhapt hat es etwas komisch ausgesehen:
String rohsatz="irgendein text".getBytes().toString();

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## richardkrieger (18. Okt 2006)

...hat sich erledigt


```
Locale land=new Locale("de","DE");
Locale.setDefault(land);
ResourceBundle bundle=PropertyResourceBundle.getBundle("test.lang",land);
```
wenn man beim ResourceBundle Locale mitgibt, funktioniert die Geschichte


----------

